# Gemini? Kojima?



## reapertw (Jan 14, 2010)

I purchased 2 older bikes today as stated the Gemini has shimano 600 with Campagnolo wheels Mavic bars, Cinelli stem, with a Scott Tri setup. The Kojima-Mirage is not as nice and I really have not looked at it much. There is a sticker from an Australian bike shop on the both. What do I have here? These bikes are too small for me but I paid very little for them. We purchased for a long distance charity ride but now I'm not sure what I should do with them.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

I'm not familar with either brand but they both look very nice...great find

I agree that the Gemini is the nicer of the two...What does the tubing sticker on the Mirage say? Don't underestimate that frame...that doesn't look bad at all


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

Judging by the paint schemes and the componentry, I'd guess they're both "mini-bike-boom" of the '80's Japanese products.

Just like in the U.S. at the time, I bet some Australian importers put their sticker on something sourced from one of the big Japanese manufacturers. In the U.S., Centurion, Shogun, Univega, etc. come to mind.

Tubing decals and cast vs. stamped dropouts tell a lot about how good the frame is.


----------



## Uncle Grumpy (Jul 25, 2005)

Hey reapertw, you in Australia?

_The Gemini..._

Gemini were an importer (I think they imported Mongoose at some point in time) that put their name on frames out of Taiwan, as has been suggested. 

They were nothing spectacular, but they made decent entry level bikes normally fitted out with lower end Shimano or Suntour components. This is the first oen I have seen with Shimano 600 (which in it's day was the second tier Shimano group to Dura Ace), but then again it's also fitted with tri bars. 

I'm going to make an assumption that someone wanted a bike to do triathlons and kitted up the Gemini frame with better gear and the tri bars. The parts out certainly weren't poochy in their day (and some have a bit of collector value or interest today).

What is the sticker on the fork leg? Looks like a Reynolds sticker?

_The Kojima..._

Same as the Gemini, made by some frame builder in Taiwan for various brands to throw their name too.

The tubing decal looks like Tange 900. That was no world beater tube set, but it was lighter than a lot of bikes in the same price range. Mt first road bike was Tange 900 so it probably came from the same production line! The parts don't look to be the same standard as those on the Gemini. The cranks have biopace chainrings (ie: ovalised to maximise efficiency but they got the shape a bit wrong).

If you're Sydney based, let me know, I might be keen on the Gemini for parts.

As far as riding them in a charity ride, they would need a full service, including repacking bearings, replacing cables, maybe tyres and tubes and brake pads. Check wheels for roundness and trueness etc. Also, replace chains if worn and also any gears if they're shot as well. A bit of work involved, but nothing impossible. A good bike shop could assist with an assessment or advice. 

Cheers,
Grumps


----------



## reapertw (Jan 14, 2010)

So I took the Gemini to work today and left it there and got too busy to look further but I do have the Kojima. It is in fact Tange 900. Rear hub FH-HG50
Front HB RM 50 Exage. Brakes BR-A450. Velocity Rims 6106-6 Alloy, Australia. I had a problem posting but I hope these are the right photos. It says Mortlocks Sales and Service Jolimont.


----------



## Uncle Grumpy (Jul 25, 2005)

Shimano Exage stuff was typical of the entry level road bikes you could buy in the late 80s. They were far better than a department store 10 speed and there would have been some bikes of inferior componentry that was classed as entry level as well.

Sort of bikes that you'd buy to dip your toe in the sport to see if you liked it, but still buying a good enough bike to give you a chance of enjoyment.

I assume you're in WA then, so I can count myself outta luck on the Gemini.  And fat chance I'm gonna travel that far to take a look at them for you!

Grumps


----------



## reapertw (Jan 14, 2010)

*Gemini*

Sorry it took a while to get back . . . the Gemini has AKISU E33 on the fork and a GB 2319 on the base under the crank. I think there is more to the number as part of it goes under the cables. Imported from Japan to Australia? Year? Shimano 600 everything. I'll send it to ya Grumpy . . . thing is what is it worth?


----------

